# HELP - Honest price for a R35 car insurance (No UK insurance history)



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi mates,
today I asked an A-Plan insurance agent for a quote related to a MY12 GT-R (just as trial, no plate no.).

8k miles/yr
fully covered
garage

Answer: £7,000 0_0

(Cayman S: £2,500 )

I moved to UK at the beginning of January, I can provide only a statement of my previous Italian car insurance, 5 yrs without any claim.

Do you think this is a right quote?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Ageo


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Ageo


?? ^^'


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

RBT said:


> ?? ^^'


Your age?


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry, 31 yrs old.


----------



## Dan33GTR (Jun 6, 2011)

go elsewhere they are ripping you off for sure and they should be ashamed at themselves for quoting you such a ridicules price


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

try confused.com , will give you a load of firm's prices


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

They told me every on line insurance company will refuse my italian insurance statement and give me an expensive quote...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Dan33GTR said:


> go elsewhere they are ripping you off for sure and they should be ashamed at themselves for quoting you such a ridicules price


 what a dumb comment. Insurance is based upon risk. If they don't want the risk they won't quote a low price. Try the competition but effectively you have Zero no claims and want to insure one of the fastest cars in the road. Can't blame them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

also high performance car brokers

Classic Car Insurance & Specialist Car Insurance | Adrian Flux
Sky Insurance - Car and Van Insurance - Business Insurance
Welcome to Pace Ward | Pace Ward - Performance Insurance and Independent Financial Advice


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I've always insured modified/imported cars through Adrian flux or Sky, both are really decent!


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Mate, I have got a zero claim statement from my previous Italian insurance company, 5 years of no claims...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They still might not accept that. The no claims system is purely voluntary. What did you drive previously?


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> The no claims system is purely voluntary.


Really? Do you mean the Italian one or also a UK no claim statement?



Mookistar said:


> What did you drive previously?


Does it matter? Abarth G.Punto.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

An insurance quote is based in multiple things. No claims is one factor but in all seriousness, climbing out of a Punto into a GTR will raise your premium. If you had previously insured performance cars then they take this into account along with your address and other "risks"

Have you tried greenlight, noël Dazely, adrian flux or anyone else yet?


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Just asked Adrian Flux using their website.

It seems they are used to accept no claims statement from other countries...I will let you know, they should send me a quote by email.

Next week I will ask Sky...they quote only by phone.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

RBT said:


> Really? Do you mean the Italian one or also a UK no claim statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter? Abarth G.Punto.


Having living in Italy for a 1 1/2 yrs , I'm not surprised the don't honor your ncb ! Before you ask I lived in Lido di Jesolo, 40km from Venezia . Just because the italians are the makers of fine cars doesn't mean ye are superb Parker's


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Simply, I didn't get your point.
Do you think it is fair they don't consider my no claim statement?


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

RBT said:


> Simply, I didn't get your point.
> Do you think it is fair they don't consider my no claim statement?


Answering your question ( not trying to be argumentative ) Yes ! What I had from Ireland and the Uk meant nothing when I lived in Italy and when I moved to Australia , it meant nothing here ! I just got on with life , take it on the Chin n carry on


----------



## Dan33GTR (Jun 6, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> what a dumb comment. Insurance is based upon risk. If they don't want the risk they won't quote a low price. Try the competition but effectively you have Zero no claims and want to insure one of the fastest cars in the road. Can't blame them.


so you think 7k is reasonable to insure a car for a year


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yeah 'cause I come from Italy and here in UK there are different roads, cars fly and road signals are encripted.

Cmon Simply, are you serious? They have to take in consideration my Italian ncb, ok maybe I should pay a little bit more, I don't know why, RHD?, but not 7k!


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

What driving licence are you running?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

End of the day you want to drive a v fast car with no proven (uk) history

They have to weigh it up


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

RBT said:


> Just asked Adrian Flux using their website.
> 
> It seems they are used to accept no claims statement from other countries...I will let you know, they should send me a quote by email.
> 
> Next week I will ask Sky...they quote only by phone.


Hi,
Hopefully we can help out. We do have a number of schemes that accept No Claims Discounts from other EU countries.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Dan,
thanks, I asked a quote using your website this afternoon, I hope I'll receive a reasonable offer.
Thanks,

Ros


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Yesterday I received a quote by telephone, I asked also an email with all details and I haven't received it yet.

£2,500 0_0

Dan, mind if you look at it? Thanks....


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

RBT said:


> Yesterday I received a quote by telephone, I asked also an email with all details and I haven't received it yet.
> 
> £2,500 0_0
> 
> Dan, mind if you look at it? Thanks....


Sure, no problem.

If you PM me your surname, postcode and D.O.B then I will look into it as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Mook is right, especially if you stay with the same insurer over time, going from 100hp's to 600 is a fair jump


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Based on what figures do you believe £2,5k (Adrian Flux) is a right quote?


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

*insurance*

excellent service today from adrian flux


----------

